# New to board..have a question.



## Omega SE20 (Jan 16, 2005)

hello there. i just became a new 01 sentra owner about 2 days ago after sadly crashing and totalled my 86 Lincoln Mark 7. i just purchsed my 01 SE and im really happy with my choice. now my question for right now is i need help on how do i replace the bulbs in my fog lights? i know there H3 bulbs and i have xenon replacement ones i want to put in...if i could get abit of help on this. that would be awesome.

Thanks

-Dave


----------



## rselah25 (Sep 7, 2004)

well ive never done this, but i have looked up under...look up under your front bumper, and youll see the outer wall of the fog light bulbs. You will most likely have to twist that thingy counterclock wise then pull out. Then the bulb should be there for you to pluck out and place new one in.(also dont touch bulb with bare hands, where like rubber gloves or somethin, because if your oils on your hand get on the bulb, it will most likely mess up the bulb)....good luck!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Omega SE20 said:


> hello there. i just became a new 01 sentra owner about 2 days ago after sadly crashing and totalled my 86 Lincoln Mark 7. i just purchsed my 01 SE and im really happy with my choice. now my question for right now is i need help on how do i replace the bulbs in my fog lights? i know there H3 bulbs and i have xenon replacement ones i want to put in...if i could get abit of help on this. that would be awesome.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> -Dave


Before you put these in, let me warn you if they are the cheap ricey bulbs that they can destroy your harnesses and they blow relatively quickly. The wattage should not be over what your owners manual reccomends (which IIRC is 55watts for heads, 35 for fogs); otherwise you might have a problem.


----------



## SpecVguy (Jan 7, 2005)

yeah I have an 02 Spec V and I replaced my Fog lights with yellowish ones...and 2 months later it messed up my sensor because the watts was too high on the fog light. So just some heads up


If I were you, i'll just get the plastic yellowish covers that they sell for our cars for your car


----------



## caveman (Dec 20, 2003)

You want to get bulbes that use the stock wattage and voltage. If you don't you can fry wires n stuff. It can get ugly.

Don't mess around with this, or it WILL cost you way more money and trouble then it is worth.


----------

